# Great Coworkers



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2020)

We got new signs today on our offices. The public works director, one of my peers decided to have some fun and took one of the old signs to add it to mine.  Seeing how I taped the sprayer for the sink in the break room and when he turned it on he got soaked, I guess I had it coming


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2020)

jar546 said:


> We got new signs today on our offices. The public works director, one of my peers decided to have some fun and took one of the old signs to add it to mine.  Seeing how I taped the sprayer for the sink in the break room and when he turned it on he got soaked, I guess I had it coming
> View attachment 7026



Wow you got promoted from janitor to BO??

Congrats


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2020)

Got enough tablets

What brand and model?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2020)

cda said:


> Wow you got promoted from janitor to BO??
> 
> Congrats


Promoted to Janitor as a secondary job to the BO


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Promoted to Janitor as a secondary job to the BO




Other assigned duties.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 5, 2020)

Are you in the offices on Clematis?   I was there a couple of times.  Nice digs.  And the people were nice too.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 6, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Are you in the offices on Clematis?   I was there a couple of times.  Nice digs.  And the people were nice too.


No.  I did work out of that office a few times for WPB electrical inspections when I was with a 3rd party, however.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 6, 2020)

I remember making a couple of visits to WPB city offices on Clematis, and then going to the modular building zoo for the PB county offices a couple of miles and several economic layers away.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 6, 2020)

Which Pays More


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 6, 2020)

jar546 said:


> We got new signs today on our offices. The public works director, one of my peers decided to have some fun and took one of the old signs to add it to mine. Seeing how I taped the sprayer for the sink in the break room and when he turned it on he got soaked, I guess I had it coming


City job: Our personnel manual will not allow us to have fun at work, insurance would require the first person that see's water on the floor to clean it up! 

Construction job: I use to do that water trick to my touch-up painter, I requested that he quit washing his brushes out in the new kitchen sink, so I rubber banded the veggie sprayer handle to teach him a lesson. That happen a couple of times, then he started complaining that someone keeps turning his radio from his talk radio station to heavy metal rock, not sure which radio station promotes the most work? The drywaller drew a hangman's noose on the unfinished drywall in a closet and put my name by it, awh... those were the days, work use to be fun. Building inspector...not so much!


----------

